# Official Competitors List



## firestorm (Sep 30, 2003)

Well this is how it stands as of 09/30/03, this is the list of Competitors.  I wish everyone the Best of Luck.

JUDGES:  J'Bo, Jodi, Firestorm(I have to vote myself LAST place)
Working on getting more judges but this is not a major concern at this time.  Hopefully we can get someone not involved in the contest to take my place also.  I'm still waiting for PRINCE to step up to the plate after all this is his house and hopefully GOPRO.  

NOTE FOR WOMEN:  There are women involved here in both Judging and competitors that possess a WEALTH of Knowledge to assist you all with meeting your goals and hopefully a victory in your class.  This is a short list of people to pick their brains and read their Journals "carefully":  J'Bo, Jodi, and BabsieGirl,and butterfly  (all have Experience in fitness compition (all aspects, diet, training, posing, supplimentation, swimsuits etc) and or Modeling.  If I missed anyone my appologies, these are the gals I know.

NOTE FOR MEN:   Last minute we had two late entries, Tank316 and BUSTENOUT.  These guys are HEAVYWEIGHTS in the Knowledge Department in Bodybuilding, supplimenting, Dieting and of course Training.   My advice to the rest of us... READ THEIR JOURNALS and ask questions.   Both men are absolute gentleman and will gladly offer you any assistance that you may require.  I know that personnally they are the 2 I am most gunning for and I'm using a Bazooka.  As for the rest of you guys, again, if I missed anyone my appologies.  I know these guys and have seen their pics prior to their respective injuries so I know what they are capable of.

DO NOT BE INTIMIDATED people!!!  Do not let someone elses size scare you off.  This is NOT about being the biggest and best in June GUYS AND GALS!  It's about who makes the MOST DRAMATIC PROGRESS.  I stated in my original post that a 300 pound overweight guy or gal who looses a dramatic amount of weight yet shows 0 definition could easily beat out someone who put on 5 pounds of muscle and dropped below 10% B/F from 12%. Sure that person may look better but which do you think is more dramatic,  dropping 2% of bodyweight or 100 pounds of bodyfat.  (We don't have anyone like that so this is going to be much tighter and more difficult for the judges).  

To put it in perspective:  When we jump on scales, take new measurements and take more pics in June, that is what will decide the winner.  Again, Best of Luck to everyone!!!!!  


MENS DIVISION......WOMANS DIVISION
Tank316 .....................Jenny
BUSTENOUT...............shortstuff
dvlmn666....................Stacey
firestorm....................butterfly
rock4832...................BabsieGirl
Poneyboy..................hikerchick
Rissole.......................nikegurl
manicilion
8 pak man
FADE
Iaindaniel


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

Add Iaindaniel and Fade to the list and BO


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

Our Official Judges Are:
J'Bo
Jodi
Leslie
Firestorm
GoPro
Hardasnails
Chicken Daddy


----------

